# Brunch in Dubai



## lindajun (Jan 9, 2010)

My favorite place for Friday brunch would be the Irish village, though almost each Friday i try a different place. I love the great food they offer and the ambience is just perfect for me. The other day i tried brunch at Jumeira Rotana Hotel at the Boston bar but unfortunately it wasn't to my liking. It was empty and the food was... Oh well won't be heading there any time in the future...


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

There are like 15-20 good posts in this search that tell of all sorts of places and people opinions on said places. Good luck and I hope this helps.

Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - Search Results


----------



## lindajun (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks Mrbig.. will look into that.. Timeout Magazine also has great spots and reviews.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Speaking of brunches, are they really just an excuse to get smashed, or are there any good ones for non-drinkers?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

M123 said:


> Speaking of brunches, are they really just an excuse to get smashed, or are there any good ones for non-drinkers?


There are plenty of brunches where you pay less if you are only consuming soft drinks. What is your definition of good? There are brunches at all prices levels for many different types of food and varying venues.

-


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> There are plenty of brunches where you pay less if you are only consuming soft drinks. What is your definition of good? There are brunches at all prices levels for many different types of food and varying venues.
> 
> -



Many of my English expat friends tell me that you only get your money's worth if you are a drinker, so I have avoided them.

My definition of good would be something that contained a lot of food that one would order a la carte, and preferably some international feel to it.

I don't have any experience with them. Are there any ones in the 300 range without drinks that you think may fit the bill (if you excuse the pun)


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

M123 said:


> Many of my English expat friends tell me that you only get your money's worth if you are a drinker, so I have avoided them.
> 
> My definition of good would be something that contained a lot of food that one would order a la carte, and preferably some international feel to it.
> 
> I don't have any experience with them. Are there any ones in the 300 range without drinks that you think may fit the bill (if you excuse the pun)



I would suggest that your friends perhaps have limited experience of brunches. Seriously, that are probably a hundreds to choose from and you do not have to drink.

For good value and a la carte, I'd suggest the Thai Kitchen at the Park Hyatt. If you ask you will find that most brunches have a reduced price for non-drinkers. Take a look in Time Out as they list many of the available brunches in varying price ranges. 

-


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> I would suggest that your friends perhaps have limited experience of brunches. Seriously, that are probably a hundreds to choose from and you do not have to drink.
> 
> For good value and a la carte, I'd suggest the Thai Kitchen at the Park Hyatt. If you ask you will find that most brunches have a reduced price for non-drinkers. Take a look in Time Out as they list many of the available brunches in varying price ranges.
> 
> -


The problem with so much choice, is that you end up lost for what to choose. A little like a restaurant with a big menu. I will certainly take a look at your suggestion, thanks for that.

As for the 'limited experience of my friends', well they are English expats that have been here quite a few years, some whose children have grown up here, and they are of the opinion that it's really much more worthwhile if you are a drinker, otherwise it's not that big a deal. If they have 'limited experience', it's your opinion and I'm not sure if you are qualified to make that assertion as they could say the same about you


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

M123 said:


> The problem with so much choice, is that you end up lost for what to choose. A little like a restaurant with a big menu. I will certainly take a look at your suggestion, thanks for that.
> 
> As for the 'limited experience of my friends', well they are English expats that have been here quite a few years, some whose children have grown up here, and they are of the opinion that it's really much more worthwhile if you are a drinker, otherwise it's not that big a deal. If they have 'limited experience', it's your opinion and I'm not sure if you are qualified to make that assertion as they could say the same about you


Do stop trying to pick fights with me. It is tiresome and you are on shaky ground.

Limited experience in that most expats go to Al Qasr or Mina a Salam at The Madinat, Yalumba or Spectrum on One and think that all brunches are like that. They are not.

-


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I've just remembered another good non-boozy brunch. Sloanes at Grosvenor House. The price doesn't include alcohol and they have a great selection of food, inc steaks cooked to order and lovely fresh seafood. I am sure it isn't cheap, but worth it if you like quality food and have a decent appetite.

-


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thank your for your suggestions, I will certainly keep an eye out for these places.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

M123 said:


> If they have 'limited experience', it's your opinion and I'm not sure if you are qualified to make that assertion as they could say the same about you


You really don't know Elph do you!

ROFL!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Excuse my ignorance, at brunch here they serve alcohol??

I just want a decent place to grab a lunch that is resonable in cost. I guess my reasonable is different then others. I am thinking 50 durhams or so for a sandwich or a light lunch... 300 durhams to eat ??? I better be eating lobster!

My gosh, where oh where is a Jason's Deli...


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Jumeriah Beach Hotel has a great brunch and I believe it was only 150aed a person. We dont drink so I dont know the cost if you did drink sorry.

@jill, jasons deli does rock.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Excuse my ignorance, at brunch here they serve alcohol??
> 
> I just want a decent place to grab a lunch that is resonable in cost. I guess my reasonable is different then others. I am thinking 50 durhams or so for a sandwich or a light lunch... 300 durhams to eat ??? I better be eating lobster!
> 
> My gosh, where oh where is a Jason's Deli...


I take it you have not been introduced to the Dubai Institution that is known as Friday Brunch then? From 12.30 - 3.30 pm, a fixed price, all you can eat & drink experience. Prices from Dhs 55 to 600, depending on what you want. Food varies from a massive International buffet, to fry ups, to particulat cuisines. Some include unlimited champagne.

Something for everyone & worth doing occasionally. They have garnered a bad reputation, but you don't have to get falling down drunk and most of us manage to remain upright. 

And similar packages are available every night of the week in a few places and also some now on a Saturday or Sunday. See Time Out for listings.

-


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Excuse my ignorance, at brunch here they serve alcohol??
> 
> I just want a decent place to grab a lunch that is resonable in cost. I guess my reasonable is different then others. I am thinking 50 durhams or so for a sandwich or a light lunch... 300 durhams to eat ??? I better be eating lobster!
> 
> My gosh, where oh where is a Jason's Deli...


Generally Friday is pretty dead in the early afternoon while people go to pray etc.

To cater for the expat communities, there is this brunch phenomenon I have found out about, where you pay a fee for a buffet and unlimited alcohol.

Apparantly they are rather popular and you have to book in advance for many places.

There are non-alcoholic prices as well, but apparently the value is in the alcohol.

Although as per the recommendations on this thread there may be some good value ones. I would like to check it out at least once anyway. When you consider the Kaleidoscope buffet in Atlantis is 175 with a huge selection of decent food, it makes you wonder about some of these brunch prices.

@AndyCapp - All I meant was that there are many expat professionals that have been here years with their families, nothing more, and clearly Elphaba does know much more than the average westerner about this place.

@MrBig - You sure it was 175? most prices I've seen for JBHotel are at least 2-3 times that figure?

I need to get myself one of these entertainer books, I hear that's apparently got some great deals in it.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I work Wed-Sat nights, and literally have under 8 hours between arriving home and leaving back from work. So, no havent been... As well I have odd days off and after the how much and availability questions, I dont much want to go anywhere without having someone with me. And most everyone I know (work) has off normal schedule days off where i work, and they have the same 8 hour window for sleeping, eating, showering.

I need to find a buddy.. and maybe one of these books.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

M123 said:


> @MrBig - You sure it was 175? most prices I've seen for JBHotel are at least 2-3 times that figure?
> 
> I need to get myself one of these entertainer books, I hear that's apparently got some great deals in it.


It was 150 a person as our bill was 450aed for 3 people. No coupons used. It was a fantastic meal and service was A+.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Excuse my ignorance, at brunch here they serve alcohol??
> 
> I just want a decent place to grab a lunch that is resonable in cost. I guess my reasonable is different then others. I am thinking 50 durhams or so for a sandwich or a light lunch... 300 durhams to eat ??? I better be eating lobster!
> 
> My gosh, where oh where is a Jason's Deli...


There are some good places in Al Barsha where the friday brunch is in the range 50-100 without alcohol


----------



## Vmoses (Sep 14, 2009)

The Friday brunches that cater to the westerners charge exorbitant prices. I guess it's because everyone gets(at least used to) a nice salary package and loads of extras so they spend that disposable income with ease. In Canada - I can't think of any buffet or brunch where one would spend over $100 USD per person. Oh well.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You can take the girl out of Texas, but you can't take Texas out of the girl... 

I will skip the expensive stuff... 

What is Al Barsha? Even 100 durhams is a bit crazy to me but after paying 50 durhams the other night at ibn mall to grab the most terrible mall chinese I have ever had, double the cost that I have ever payed for mall chinese, I guess I will go waste more money going to one of these places just to see. 

I now see how this place is 'tax' free....


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> You can take the girl out of Texas, but you can't take Texas out of the girl...
> 
> I will skip the expensive stuff...
> 
> ...


Now "what".... "where".... that is where Mall of Emirates is.
It would be a good idea to go northwards from Disco Gardens too and not just towards AD


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> You can take the girl out of Texas, but you can't take Texas out of the girl...
> 
> I will skip the expensive stuff...
> 
> ...



There's more to life than food courts. Fast food is just junk.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks M123, I didnt know there was life outside of food courts. 

There isnt a sushi lunch anywhere is there? 

Maybe I will be sick on a Thursday night and be able to go on a Friday.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

The sushi in mina seyahi and also the address is very, very good - as much as you want for around $100! (Including unlimited cosmopolitans, mojitos and all other house drinks, 4 hours!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Thanks M123, I didnt know there was life outside of food courts.
> 
> There isnt a sushi lunch anywhere is there?
> 
> Maybe I will be sick on a Thursday night and be able to go on a Friday.




Momotaro in Souk al Bahar does a good Japanese Friday brunch.



I am surprised that people think that paying AED 250 for all you can eat and drink for over 3 hours is expensive. We're talking high end seafood etc, not a few hotdogs. :confused2:
-


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Elphaba, we dont know everyone's financial situation. Could be a day or 2 pay.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Converting to durhams, my spouse and I have made near 1 million a year for quite a few years. I have never spent in the usa over the equivalent of american 100 or 365 ish durhams ever on a meal for just me, minus going to benefits and balls being held for charities. I can count on my hand the numer of times I have spent over 50$ us (180 durhams) on a meal, minus drinks. And I think all those times were at resorts/hotels/vacations. I dont drink though much as I am prob on my motorcycle 90% of the time that I do go 'out'. 

For me it has nothing to do with financial situation, but I dont like to just waste money. I would rather donate to a charity then unnecessarily waste money on dining out.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> For me it has nothing to do with financial situation, but I dont like to just waste money. I would rather donate to a charity then unnecessarily waste money on dining out.


+1 there :clap2:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

mrbig said:


> Elphaba, we dont know everyone's financial situation. Could be a day or 2 pay.


Judging by a poll not long ago, it is well within most people's budget for the odd occasion.

-


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

rsinner said:


> +1 there :clap2:


I guess you and Jynxgirl are 'eat to live, not live to eat' type people.


Many people will spend much more than AED 250 on a good meal out with wine. There are many excellent restaurants in Dubai where many will consider it well worth it.

And to make a point, just because a person spends money on going out it doesn't meant they don't donate to charity. Like wise I doubt that those who never go out are the ones who are donating all the time. It's a daft arguement that doesn't hold water.

-


----------



## maverick3981 (Jul 8, 2009)

You can always check out the online version of Time Out here:
http://www.timeoutdubai.com/


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Judging by a poll not long ago, it is well within most people's budget for the odd occasion.
> 
> -


Your poll was not the end all be all of polls. So I will kindly have to disagree with you on that.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

mrbig said:


> Your poll was not the end all be all of polls. So I will kindly have to disagree with you on that.


It wasn't my poll & judging by the majority of posts about salary on this forum, I politely suggest you are incorrect.

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh the politeness is killing me!


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

no you're wrong. I bet not even half of the population in Dubai could afford to go to a 250aed brunch.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

mrbig said:


> no you're wrong. I bet not even half of the population in Dubai could afford to go to a 250aed brunch.


No one saiid anything about the population of Dubai  I was referring to posters on this forum, as you'll see if you reread posts.

-


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh whatever... you know you're wrong. Just deal with it, marmite licker.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

mrbig said:


> Oh whatever... you know you're wrong. Just deal with it, marmite licker.



I feel sorry for you colonial types not having been brought up with the healthy deliciousness that is Marmite. 


And no, I am not wrong. You haven't read posts properly and are being argumentative. The majority of posters on this board are not labourers and have reasonable incomes. They can therefore afford, on the odd occasion (which is exactly what I have said) to spend AED 250 on a day/night out. To refute that is disingenuous.

-


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Its not healthy to think you are always right.
Argumenitive, oh get over yourself... I wouldnt waste my time.
As you brits say, I am just taking the piss out of you.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I have been perfectly polite and now you are just being plain rude.



-


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

seriously????


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Most expats I meet can afford to eat out on occasion and spend big, although I don't think everyone can do it 'all the time' which noone is suggesting here.

I do think though that many expats do tend to pay over the odds for food because they are accustomed to alcohol with food which certainly means you end up in the more expensive establishments, which in turn makes the brunches better value.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh meow!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Last Friday, thats 2 days ago if you`re American, ( got to continue in the same vein as the last page) at Andiamo in the Hyatt. We like a good meal and of course a good drink so a brunch is usually good value for money. I am afraid it wasn`t my cup of tea, there were some nice dishes but overall the food itself is just overpriced for 260 dhs or 170 without drinks. Thank god we`d taken an entertainer voucher as with that it only cost 260dhs plus tip for two of us to have more than enough food and drink to last into the wee small hours.

If you go to any good restaurant here in Dubai 250dhs is by no means extravagant for a good meal and a bottle of wine, a decent steak will cost you that at the Habtoor.


----------



## maverick3981 (Jul 8, 2009)

Value of money for expats is relative to what you earn and what value it holds back in your home country (ie where you learnt the concept of VFM after all). So, the discussion is pointless. For some Dhs 26 for a meal is a treat and for some Dhs 260 is a snack. To each his own.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I agree, I think most of those that are on this forum can pay for it. 

Elpheba, you are very right. I am more a 'eat to live' person, albeit you couldnt tell with my chunky self. The times I have been to Vegas with friends, we have done the 'buffets'. They are not quite that expensive though! and tended to have good food to gourge oneself on. I never did understand the big draw of sitting and eating and eating and drinking and drinking but when your with a group you have to get on the same bandwagon.

I will go for the experience to one or two (sushi will have to try as I LOVE sushi but no just on the corner cheapish decent sushi place  at least that I have found yet), as it seems that its a Dubai thing.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> I feel sorry for you colonial types not having been brought up with the healthy deliciousness that is Marmite.
> 
> 
> And no, I am not wrong. You haven't read posts properly and are being argumentative. The majority of posters on this board are not labourers and have reasonable incomes. They can therefore afford, on the odd occasion (which is exactly what I have said) to spend AED 250 on a day/night out. To refute that is disingenuous.
> ...


Marmaite is rank and should be banned! 

Also it does depend on what you are used to, AED250 which is approx £40 is not that expensive when compared to London for dinner with wine in a decentish restaurant/hotel


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

mrbig said:


>


Some people have far too much time on their hands to come up with this! 
Funky though


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> I agree, I think most of those that are on this forum can pay for it.
> 
> Elpheba, you are very right. I am more a 'eat to live' person, albeit you couldnt tell with my chunky self. The times I have been to Vegas with friends, we have done the 'buffets'. They are not quite that expensive though! and tended to have good food to gourge oneself on. I never did understand the big draw of sitting and eating and eating and drinking and drinking but when your with a group you have to get on the same bandwagon.
> 
> I will go for the experience to one or two (sushi will have to try as I LOVE sushi but no just on the corner cheapish decent sushi place  at least that I have found yet), as it seems that its a Dubai thing.


For sushi that is not expensive try Yo Sushi or Sumo Sushi & Bento. Both have several branches across town. 

-


----------

